# residential snow plowing



## Kimberly Genung (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello Plow contractors,
Is anybody available in Sussex County area tomorrow with the big snow storm to come plow my driveway in Hamburg area.
Please get in touch with me by an e-mail if you can at [email protected].
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Best bet is to google for snow plowing in your city


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

were gonna need pics first


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

She might still be buried and without power


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Gota love people who only want their drive done when its a big snow


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I was tempted to quote by email with a estimate for 18 hrs and 6 minutes drive time and a 2 hr min. 4 meals establishments of my choice, all tolls. I can leave Wed morning if Dean doesn't call arranging a gtg. If that happens Thurs morning. Weather permitting.
To be clear, next Wed...
Payment on arrival, by visa + 4% visa fees


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There's a lot of guys with plows in that area. She shouldn't have had a problem.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

OK I'll waive the 4%... But it'll have to be cash, I don't have my jersey work permit yet..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Neither do I.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

When we got 17 inches from that nor-easter March 2nd, I was out making my rounds for the third time that day. It was about 7:30 pm or so, I just started. My sister called me to tell me her friend, who I don't know and lives on the other side of the city (I don't live in said city, just plow on the side closest to me), was stuck in her driveway because the city plow, plowed a 3-4 foot snow bank into her driveway and needed it plowed out....I said good for her.

NYH1.


----------

